# Dead Auratus?



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

So my Auratus has been moving quite slowly. The temp in the tank is at a steady 73-76F Never drops below 72F. Its is quite moist in the tank. I recently had to move him tanks. Since then he has ceased to eat as well as his movement is slim to none. I have now quarentined him. The age is roughly 6months old. He was quite active before I switched him to his new tank. 

My question is what can I do to help him if he won't eat? I am thinking he is pretty much doomed to die cause its slowly getting worse.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

His front limbs dont look right...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

M_Rybecky said:


> His front limbs dont look right...


I agree. Is this a frog that you have morphed out on your own?

If it is, to me, it looks like it has a case of SLS which would cause it to slow on eating thus losing weight and withering away. They cant fully support their upper body in order to effectively hunt and he might not be getting enough food in his system to continue growing. 

-Matt

**Edit** Looking again at your pictures, it definitely looks like it has SLS but not a sever case. Has his front legs always been a bit skinnier and underdeveloped?


----------



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

McBobs said:


> I agree. Is this a frog that you have morphed out on your own?
> 
> If it is, to me, it looks like it has a case of SLS which would cause it to slow on eating thus losing weight and withering away. They cant fully support their upper body in order to effectively hunt and he might not be getting enough food in his system to continue growing.
> 
> ...


I agree with ya matt. I purchased this one as well as another from a local pet shop and of the two auratus he is the last one alive well.... kinda alive. He was originally eating all kinds of food but as he started to grow the front legs I did notice were causing problems for my frog.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

QRICH said:


> I agree with ya matt. I purchased this one as well as another from a local pet shop and of the two auratus he is the last one alive well.... kinda alive. He was originally eating all kinds of food but as he started to grow the front legs I did notice were causing problems for my frog.


Then in that case, if the front legs are obviously becoming a problem when it comes to eating, I think it might be time to be rid of the problem. It really sucks to have to do especially when you've had the frog for awhile and have become attached to it, but euthanizing him might be the best solution. There is no cure to SLS after the frog already has the condition. 

I hate to be the bearer of bad news...  Hopefully the problem is something else that can be taken care of. 

In the meantime, you might try sticking the fruit flies in the freezer for 15-30 seconds before feeding them off to the frogs. It slows the fruit flies down considerably and your problem frog might be able to put on a little weight with the assisted feeding. 

-Matt


----------



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

Sadly he died by the time I got home from work!  I still have the rest of my healthy frogs though.


----------

